# Hidden Easter Eggs



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Has anyone ever visited this site before? I found this on a different website. Apparently lots of hidden cool things can be found within a computer, cd's, software, and hardware!

Have fun!


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

This an interesting Easter Egg, hidden in Excel 2000 was documented in the April issue of PC World. It is a little tricky to execute, so pay careful attention. It works!

1.	Open Excel 2000 with a blank worksheet.
2.	Select FILE-SAVE as Web Page
3.	In the Save As Dialog box, choose Selection: Sheet, check Add interactivity, and click Publish (Remember where you saved this file. It will have an htm extension.)
4.	Click Publish in the Publish as Web Page dialog box.
5.	Close Excel, declining to save the worksheet.
6.	Open Internet Explorer.
7.	Choose FILE-OPEN, click Browse, open the file you just saved. If a worksheet appears, good work, so far so good.
8.	Click on the worksheet, and hold <page down> to go to row 2000.
9.	Click on the gray header to select row 2000.
10.	Use the <Tab> key to move the active cell pointer to cell WC2000. 
NOTE: You must use this method to go to WC2000. If the entire Row 2000 is not selected this will not work!
11.	Hold down <Ctrl>-<Alt>-<Shift> and click on the Office logo in the upper left corner.
12.	If the race track appears, congratulations! Use the arrow keys to navigate, the space bar to fire, H for headlights, O for to drop an oil slick and <Esc> to quit.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Does it have to be Excel 2000? Oh well......here goes with Office XP......






Ok.......step 10 is the only one I have a problem with. What key are you talking about? The only way I can seem to get to WC2000 is if I go to row 2000, then go to column WC......and you cannot have the entire row 2000 selected to do this.


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

It probably won't work with XP, but regarding row 2000...

After you select all of row 2000, use the <tab> key to make WC2000 active. You can navigate within a range by using <Tab> , <Shift-Tab>, <Enter> and <Shift-Enter>. It won't work if you navigate to WC2000 with the "arrow" keys. Good luck. It's kinda neat.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I still don't see what you mean. What "key" are you talking about that makes the cell active?


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

I'm sorry. I forgot that this editor does strange things when you use greater-than and less-them symbols. I used them to indicate use of the TAB and SHIFT-TAB keys.

Once you select a range you can navigate within the range with TAB, and SHIFT-TAB to move right and left without de-selecting the range. That is how you must get to cell WC2000. Hope this helps.


----------



## phour20 (Mar 28, 2003)

On step 11 what's the -- stand for? Shift? Alt? Tab? Ctrl? I tried em all and nada.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

phour20,

Alt-Ctrl-Shift


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Oh well......doesn't look like it works with Office Xp.


----------

